# Sargent EC 400 Charging



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi,

Does any one know if the main panel of the Sargent EC400 is turned off during storage, if a connected solar panel will still charge the batteries, in particular if the panel is set to charge the vehicle battery before turning off will the battery be charged during the storage period?


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I may not get this technically correct but our solar panel is connected to a MPPT controller which is also connected to our EC400 and yes it does charge when switched off, whether there is enough sun at this time of year to keep charged is another matter.

The charger switch on our EC400 is for when on mains hook up only (I think)


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

I suspect Sargent only can give you a definitive answer.....There was a very recent thread with a flat vehicle and leisure battery with the same set up. E mail them....they will reply very promptly and are extremely helpful..John.


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Kaytutt said:


> I may not get this technically correct but our solar panel is connected to a MPPT controller which is also connected to our EC400 and yes it does charge when switched off, whether there is enough sun at this time of year to keep charged is another matter.
> 
> The charger switch on our EC400 is for when on mains hook up only (I think)


I think he means the Sargent isolating switch not the charger switch.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

cje101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does any one know if the main panel of the Sargent EC400 is turned off during storage, if a connected solar panel will still charge the batteries, in particular if the panel is set to charge the vehicle battery before turning off will the battery be charged during the storage period?


I think the answer will be yes ...the solar charge will go to the battery but Sargent may be along soon to give you the answer ...if not give them a ring ...they are really helpful.

If you know how to use a voltmeter ( and if you have one :wink: ) it will be easy to check exactly what is happening. 
The resting voltage of the batteries a few hours after charging from a hook up will be near 12.5 volts. ( with the charger switched off or the hook up disconnected)

On a sunny day the voltage at the battery, if it is charging from your solar panel, will ( eventually :wink: ) be higher than this by at least 1 volt... ie it will be above 13.5v.

If you don't have a voltmeter you can buy one at Maplin for about £8....it is a useful tool for a motor homer to carry and learn how to use.

Mike

Maplin Multimeter <<<
Often on offer for less


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi,

With the system shutdown, The solar panel will charge only the vehicle battery. 

With the system turned on, and the system programmed for "Smart Charging" (Which is default) then the solar panel will charge the vehicle battery and switch to the leisure battery when the voltage at the leisure battery is below 12.4V. 

You should note that with the system turned on you will have an approximate draw of 110mA on the connected batteries (Assuming the control panel is turned off and no other connected devices are turned on) 

Regards


Craig


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

I'll get my tin hat out for when or if Sargent reply (I'm a fan of them as a company btw) but wouldn't a 110ma current draw 24 hrs a day coupled with maybe a 1A input from solar for a couple of hours a day in winter if you're lucky result in flat batteries ? No EHU or alternator for weeks...,,John


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi John,

It is possible, that if the system is not shutdown and your solar panel is not generating enough current to maintain the battery, that you will end up with a flat battery. 

If this is a concern, I would suggest ensuring that the system is shutdown (Resulting in a near 0mA draw from the system) and the solar panel will then maintain your vehicle battery. 

Regards,

Craig


----------



## Boudie (Feb 16, 2016)

Can anyone tell me where I can buy a charger module for a Sargent EC400, because the unit within my PSU isn't charging my caravan battery. I've tried the Sargent site but their shop product list seems very limited and the EC400 isn't even listed, I've even tried there search facility, but it just states that it doesn't understand my search.
Thanks
Peter


----------

